

Ask HN: Review Merecal, a new release notification website - bernzilla

We just launched Merecal today.  It's a site for tracking new and upcoming releases in books, movies, music and video games that can be personalized based on your own interests.  We'd love for you to take a look and give us any feedback you might have.  Thanks in advance!<p>http://merecal.com/<p>http://blog.merecal.com/2009/07/23/weve-launched/
======
ScottWhigham
Nice. I tried to look through the Jazz music new releases and bailed after the
first page. Why? When I clicked "Jazz", it showed me 8 or 10 albums but at the
bottom it said, "Page 1 of 52". Sorry - I'm not interesting in 52 page views
to see what's up and coming.

Neat idea though.

~~~
bernzilla
Thanks for taking a look, Scott. If you register, one of the many benefits is
you get to decide how many items are displayed per page. So you can set it to
100, for example, and therefore have far fewer pages to explore. There's also
the list of subcategories on the left, if you wish to drill down and get more
specific that way.

------
sidmitra
Looks great! Haven't signed up yet, but will take a look later... so far it
seems pretty useful to me. I was looking for something like this to keep track
of music releases.

------
astrec
Nice one :)

A wishlist api/widget might be a good way to promote the site, and you should
install the FF SenSEO plug-in as there are a few things you can improve on
that front.

~~~
bernzilla
We've definitely been thinking along those lines as far as the wishlist goes.
We want to explore ways to make the site more social.

Thanks for the tip on the SenSEO add-on. I hadn't seen that before. It looks
like we're doing pretty well in quite a few areas, but could also still use
some tweaking in others (especially keyword relevance).

